# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military organisations >  National Security Commission on Artificial Intelligence, Arlington, Virginia, USA

## Airicist

Website - nscai.gov

youtube.com/channel/UCL1izC6LiqXw8dbH6aFL8Ww

facebook.com/NSCommissionAI

twitter.com/AiCommission

linkedin.com/company/nscai

----------


## Airicist

Final Report
"National Security Commission on Artificial Intelligence"

March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Biden urged to back AI weapons to counter China and Russia threats"

by Leo Kelion
March 1, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "National Security Commission on Artificial Intelligence issues report on how to maintain U.S. dominance"

by Khari Johnson
March 1, 2021

----------

